# 36 Elgin Bluebird - NC



## hzqw2l (Apr 12, 2014)

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/bik/4419809807.html


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, it was $6500 last week..inflation moves fast!


----------



## biker (Apr 16, 2014)

*Elgin Bluebird*



rockabillyjay said:


> Wow, it was $6500 last week..inflation moves fast!




Looks like it sold. No longer listed. Did anyone from here buy it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone post in the Want to Buy section for unobtanium i.e. fenders, rack, seat  V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Apr 16, 2014)

I called the guy yesterday and he just called me back today, he likes to talk.
kept me on the phone for more than 30 mins telling me he took the bike off because he had so many calls he just got fed up with it.
so he is going to strip all of the paint off and repaint it and put new spokes on it and a repop fender emblem on it and try to get $15k out of it. because he said he had several people have told him that's what a restored Blue Bird is worth. Seems like every time something like this comes up for sale 50 people will tell him it's only worth $3500- $4000 and 5 Dumb asses will tell him it's worth $15K- $20K and points one out on some big Auction site like Copake That someone put $7K into restoring and all of the sudden he thinks he has a $15K bike with a Half pint spray job. I personally have never seen a $20K Blue Bird. And I know with people out there willing to throw numbers like that around on bikes like this PIECE of a Blue Bird that is missing key parts, I know I will never be able to afford one. 
Crap like that only comes from people that have a garage full of 1960-1970 model bikes  and would never spend more than $200 on a bike but feel the need to F**K it up for everyone else.
The owner said he already has the bike broke down and has started sanding on it. And he would have it finished " restored" by the time to bring it to Memory Lane. 
GOOD LUCK. 
 I tried to tell the guy that he would probably have a better chance of selling it just the way it is than doing what he is. But he said he is " the best painter in the country" And he knows how to restore a bike. He went on to say he has been restoring cars and motorcycles all his life, but this would be his first attempt at a bicycle. And the last time he even rode a bike was as a child.
Hey by the way he needs a replacement bearing for the fork. He broke one trying to pick it out with a screw driver. So if you have a bearing give him a shout you could probably make a quick $400...... JK
he might believe you if enough people tell him that's what they are worth.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Joe,
    I agree. This is why on the higher end stuff I have not offered any opinions on value on the open forum. The times I did I got hit with a lot of "well if I had the money ..." and they said I was low balling. Believe it or not I do watch the market pretty close and do a fair amount of buying so I almost know what I'm talking about sometimes. I can't wait to see this "restored" BB next week. I believe this will be a case of someone dipping in the Kool Aid and not knowing the flavor! I'll be sure to post pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 16, 2014)

jkent said:


> Seems like every time something like this comes up for sale 50 people will tell him it's only worth $3500- $4000 and 5 Dumb asses will tell him it's worth $15K- $20K and points one out on some big Auction site like Copake That someone put $7K into restoring and all of the sudden he thinks he has a $15K bike with a Half pint spray job. I personally have never seen a $20K Blue Bird.
> JKent




^ This!

There's a recent Bluebird thread where some pretty crazy numbers are thrown around, yet the last three Bluebirds within my knowledge/memory went for $2,000, $2200, and $3,500. It's funny to see the "market values" tossed around by the guys who have'em vs. the guys who want'em.


----------



## jkent (Apr 16, 2014)

Even the really nice BluBird that did sell at Copake last year, only sold for $9500.
Now there is no way Anyone could give $6500 for the CL BlueBird and buy the missing parts and restore it to the quality of the Copake bike for another $3000.
what is really bad is when I talked to the guy with the BlueBird on CL he said the bike still has Original paint under the house paint.
It would be interesting to see what that bike would look like with the house paint carefully removed. He said he cleaned the chrome bars up and they supposedly looked great after taking the spray paint off.
he said the original color is blue and you can see the original paint inside the tank and behind the badge.
HHHMMMMmmmmm???????
Only original once? Not a chance now.
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2014)

jkent said:


> Even the really nice BluBird that did sell at Copake last year, only sold for $9500.
> Now there is no way Anyone could give $6500 for the CL BlueBird and buy the missing parts and restore it to the quality of the Copake bike for another $3000.
> what is really bad is when I talked to the guy with the BlueBird on CL he said the bike still has Original paint under the house paint.
> It would be interesting to see what that bike would look like with the house paint carefully removed. He said he cleaned the chrome bars up and they supposedly looked great after taking the spray paint off.
> ...




Ummmm, better check your figures again. http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...word=bluebird&lso=pricedesc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------

